# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.8! and zZKey Suite v1.0.6

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.8!  and zZKey Suite v1.0.6*       *What's New:*
  ----------------------------------
* *Added support for Huawei U2800 firmware CCVB102 (Brazil Embratel)*
* *Added support for Huawei U2800A firmware CBXB119 (America/Arjay)*
* *Added support for Huawei U7519 firmware CANC119B574 (Canada/Videotron)*
* *Added support for Huawei U7520 firmware C86B137SP01 (Spain/Yoigo)*
* *Added support for Huawei U7520 firmware C203B142SP01B (Russia/Velcom)*
* *Added support for Huawei U7520 firmware  C219B148SP01 (Vietnam/Viettel)* 
* *Fixed wrong comunication with adbapi dlls.* 
* *Fixed restarting mode in some androids models* 
* *Fixed small bug in help menu* 
* *Improved usb comunication for adb port.* 
* *Added compatibility for many root thrid-party solutions*. 
* *Autodetection improved for newest LTE Qualcomm phones.* 
* *Improved Autodetection, now can learn huawei security algorithm.*  
- *Compiled new zZKey suite 1.0.6 with last updates inside*    *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change   IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,   changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own   responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this   software.*  * 
Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
MEID Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock Operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Read Bootloder Code...Supported!
Direct LTE Unlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @J3soft -> *5 FREE Credits*
2- @bronce -> *5 FREE Credits*
3- @gsmsoluciones -> *5 FREE Credits*
4- @cdmakiller -> *5 FREE Credits*
5- @bojadzic -> *5 FREE Credits*  *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

